# Tantrum Vs Barrel Roll



## snow2wake (Mar 31, 2013)

For those of you that wakeboard out there. I was just curious how similar a Barrel Roll is on snowboard to a Tantrum on a wakeboard? It looks like the same trick, but given there is no rope/handle on snow I was curious if that makes the trick easier on snow or more difficult?

Thanks for your time


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

snow2wake said:


> For those of you that wakeboard out there. I was just curious how similar a Barrel Roll is on snowboard to a Tantrum on a wakeboard? It looks like the same trick, but given there is no rope/handle on snow I was curious if that makes the trick easier on snow or more difficult?
> 
> Thanks for your time


More difficult since its really tough to do a true barrel roll without spinning. The fact that you have a rope with wake keeps the spin tamed.


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

i thought a tantrum had a 180 in it?
if so thats like a rodeo correct?
(bs rodeo)


----------



## snow2wake (Mar 31, 2013)

Krato said:


> More difficult since its really tough to do a true barrel roll without spinning. The fact that you have a rope with wake keeps the spin tamed.


thanks krato

So what do i have to focus on doing differently when trying the barrel role on snow compared to when i throw a tantrum on the water?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

if you're gonna do a barrel roll on snow, might as well just go for a back rodeo.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

snow2wake said:


> thanks krato
> 
> So what do i have to focus on doing differently when trying the barrel role on snow compared to when i throw a tantrum on the water?


um that trip motion where you use the wake to flip no longer flies. I honestly don't know the mechanics of a tantrum style barrel roll. I think I've seen seb toots do one front side. Otherwise the closest you can really get would be those really tough inverted 3's. They are like a front rodeo 5 but with just the flip and no last spin. It's like a miller flip with out anything to plant and they are hard and scary as fuck.


----------



## snow2wake (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for your replies so far. I am not sure if I am explaining this right so thought I would post video. This is the trick I am referring to on a wakeboard:

Tantrum Cable Milano 07062012 - YouTube

This is the trick I am talking about on a snowboard that I am hoping to get some tips on:

Snowboard backflip Barrelroll - YouTube

To me they look similar, was hoping it would be a bit of a natural progression. Is this what you guys were referring to when you were explaining above?? Can you give me any further insight after seeing video??

Thanks again !


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Notice how the dude almost spun out on the snowboard. If you really want to barrel role like that dude, which I highly recommend never trying, you'd have to start that backflip motion closed and spin a little front side. Terribly difficult and very consequential to fuck up.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

which is why i said you might as well go for a back rodeo. looks cooler and more natural.


----------



## snow2wake (Mar 31, 2013)

Ok cool, thanks for the help guys. Just wasn't sure if I was explaining it right, hence the videos...thanks again for the insight. Seems like the rope plays more of a role in that trick on the wakeboard then I initially realized. Makes sense to me now.

Regarding inverts on snow, do you think it is best to just disregard any techniques from wake because it is completely different ??? Or is there something I can build on from wake, I am pretty comfortable getting upside down there, just haven't taken it to the snow yet. Is there another trick you would suggest trying first? (I know you said rodeo but maybe is there something even a bit more basic?)

Thanks again for your replies guys...


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

*is that you in the wakeboard vid clip?*

if it is you got this!!....
just land in deep powder when you practice and I bet you get it the first day.
the only thing I can see diff is that you might need to throw that little last 180 in so you don't catch your edge like the guy in the vid almost did.
funny thing is that guy didn't even look like a strong rider....I might be wrong.
I don't think backflips are as hard as most people think....if that's you in the wake vid,....you know it's all about commitment and continuing to look back to spot the ground, speed and knowing how to slow the spin.
it will be killer to see you nail this!!


----------



## snow2wake (Mar 31, 2013)

shelbybeck said:


> if it is you got this!!....
> just land in deep powder when you practice and I bet you get it the first day.
> the only thing I can see diff is that you might need to throw that little last 180 in so you don't catch your edge like the guy in the vid almost did.
> funny thing is that guy didn't even look like a strong rider....I might be wrong.
> ...


Its not me in the wake vid, just a random one I grabbed from youtube. I can hit that trick comfortably like he does though, I wakeboard regularly. I agree its all commitment. I am definitely going to wait for a good pow day before trying to get upside down. Just trying to figure out which trick to throw first. Thanks for your help/insight.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

It's really just about what feels more comfortable. Asking what invert is easier is kinda like asking whats easier to spin, frontside or backside. Personally I started inverting my cork back 5's first just because it kinda happened naturally when I was learning to cork them in the first place and I realized how easy it was. 

The best thing you can do is get your backside and frontside 5's down so you can stomp it almost whenever you try it. After that just figure out what feels better and go from there. Always a good idea to try it into powder first.


----------



## HughJayness (Nov 1, 2013)

Krato said:


> More difficult since its really tough to do a true barrel roll without spinning. The fact that you have a rope with wake keeps the spin tamed.


I disagree. Doing a tantrum or backroll on a wakeboard makes you over-focus on the tow. I think that the freedom of not having the rope lets you focus more on barrel rolls, or tamedogs.


----------

